# im taking a break



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

time to move on plus im bored talking about this stuff.....

bye


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Take it easy buddy, and keep up the fight. As I know you will.

Martin.x


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

sorry about that statement yesterday i was having a bad day when everything seemed just so foreign and i blamed it on my constant obsessing about this stuff....... in truth i just get bored with repeating myself,sorry if it seemed i was attention seeking that wasnt my intention..... this site has been good to me and i guess im just having a rough time lately, but i lay off the booze i take my meds and yet im still in la la land

:evil:

im kinnda mad because my mum and dad are recently telling me to stop worrying all the time and i just just so dissapointed with myself that im a grown man who cant even stand on his own feet without it feeling like the world has ended

i will carry on visiting this site bit i will try to stop repeating myself


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome back, JC! 

I too feel angry with myself for ruminating over the same problems again and again. We all have to realize that the repeating process...the constant analyzing...is, in itself, the problem, or at least a big huge part of it.

s.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Amen to that, Sebastian.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, spot on sebastian.

You're among good company here jc. I get sick of going over and over the same stuff in my head...constantly analysing, over-analysing and going over it all again one more time just for good measure.

We're all a funny bunch.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

JC - don't worry. We all complain. Just listen, I'm going to be, dear lord, 35 in two days time, unemployed, an emotional wreck (although not DR/DP'd) and living with mummy in the middle of goddam knowhere.

But suffering is relative. One woman's broken nail is anothers breast cancer. I'm grateful for what I have got. Which is, er....I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

35 :lol: :lol: :lol: .....old fart!!!


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Martin...you live in England right? Not one place in England is in the middle of goddamn nowhere. You can drive across your entire country in daylight. Have you ever been to Oz? I lived for around 7 years or so in a town 1614kms from my nearest capital city...and it is considered a remote town but nowhere near as isolated as some. 
Hmmmm...dear OLD Martin, you poor thing...did you break a nail? :wink:

You are right though...suffering is relative...and yep, we all complain. I have no idea what cause I have to whinge...my lot in life is really very good, and yet I do more than my fair share of feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i actually had a day the other day when i didnt visit any dp related forum !!!!!!! whooopeeeeee


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I do live in England, for my sins. And today I am sitting in a library, waiting to sign on for my disability benefit, and so tremendously hungover I can barely see.

I live with my mother, in a town that time forgot, which takes me 1.5 hours to walk to anywhere that you could call civilisation. And for a small country like ours, that's a long way. Especially as it's through a muddy field with cows that look at me with the same disgust as I do to myself.

I am feeling very sorry for myself today. My mum bought me a pink shirt for my birthday, bless her. And, to add to my self-destructive misery, I broke up with my latest girlfriend last night (an OZ) for reasons I can't remember.

Still, I've upped my ciggarette intake to nearly 40 a day, so lung cancer can be too far off.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

jc...how many dp-related forums do you visit? I haven't really come across too many others.

Martin...wear the shirt...I've heard that pink is the new black....besides, it's hard to feel bad wearing pink...hence the reason they paint some walls in some prisons a lovely shade of pink...very calming you know. Oh and 1.5 hours is nothing...the nearest town to where I was living was a 4 hour drive (one way)...if you tried to walk it you would die trying and the cows you would pass on the way are more likely to eat you or trample you than just look at you in disgust...that's only if the snakes didn't kill you first...of course that's presuming that you hadn't already perished in the 40*C heat from dehydration or heat stroke. So...there!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Epiphany, I'm sure it's not deliberate, but whenever you describe your country, it's almost like the Australian Tourist board saying: "*Come to Australia, there are SO many ways to die you wouldn't believe it*."

The most dangerous thing in this country is other people. I've been bitten by an adder, our most deadly snake. It tingled for a bit. I've been bitten by several dogs, but they got a good kicking for it. The most serious injury I've ever had was courtesy of a letterbox.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Hahaha...this gave me a good giggle...yeah...maybe I missed my calling. Government jobs don't pay very much though anyway. :lol: 
Hate to fight fire with fire and all, but Martin, you make England sound like the single most boring, depressing and isolated little country in the entire world...hence the reason I bite. How do you manage to make letterboxes sound so dangerous?
Ok, now I feel like I'm back in kid school arguing that my bike's better than your bike.



> The most dangerous thing in this country is other people.


I think this should read "The most dangerous thing in this country is Martin".


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh no. England, or rather, the United Kingdom of Great Britian and Northern Ireland, is a really rather nice country. Well, Wales is a bit s**t. 8) We are a member of the great big european family. Apparently.

It's the people in this country who piss me off. IF we have a referendum to join the euro, and thus move away from the continuous americanisation of our country, and hopefully, infuse ourselves with the culture of mainland europe, we are going to said a big fat NO! I just know it. People over here who devour the utter utter utter utter lies in the tabloids and most of the broadsheets - with regards to how we are going to lose our national identity and so on, will say no. And it will be a terrible shame. We will just inch further up america's arse and be hated by everyone even more than we are now.


----------



## Martinique (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm not really posting a reply, I'm trying to reach HalfaPerson. I've been trying to PM you all day, and for some reason I can't "send" my message. I do not know what's wrong. So I was hoping that you would see a message from me in this forum and know that I'm not ignoring you!!

Martinique


----------

